# loader.conf won't load 3rd & 4th geli-partition



## underscore (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello,

I've installed FreeBSD with ZFS Root on 4 geli partitions, a mirror at first, then I added two more HDDs as new vdevs of the systems root (I know, striped ZFS root isn't supported, however, this doesn't seem to be my problem):


My loader.conf:

```
geom_mirror_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
geom_stripe_load="YES"

geli_ada0p4_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ada0p4_keyfile0_type="ada0p4:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ada0p4_keyfile0_name="/keys/ada0p4.key"

geli_ada1p4_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ada1p4_keyfile0_type="ada1p4:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ada1p4_keyfile0_name="/keys/ada1p4.key"

geli_ada2p1_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ada2p1_keyfile0_type="ada2p1:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ada2p1_keyfile0_name="/keys/ada2p1.key"

geli_ada3p1_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ada3p1_keyfile0_type="ada3p1:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ada3p1_keyfile0_name="/keys/ada3p1.key"

zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:tank/root"
```

I tried a lot of things (load_geli DEV KEY in boot prompt etc), but I just won't get asked for the password of the 3rd and 4th (ada2p1 and ada3p1) partitions on boot, and booting fails.

Only the first two (which were the original two, before I added more HDDs), get loaded.

Can someone give me a hint where my problem could lie? (I checked the loader.conf for dangling "s..)

Thanks!


----------



## underscore (Dec 13, 2012)

I just rewrote the loader.conf entirely to make sure there are no misspellings: same result. Also, I backed it up and deleted it: I won't get asked any passwords on boot, so at least it got read at all. But I still have no idea why the third and fourth partitions won't get loaded. Are there any filesystem and/or bootflags that could lead to the partitions being ignored by geli?


----------



## bbzz (Dec 13, 2012)

Have you used -b switch when creating disks?
`# geli init -b ...`


----------



## underscore (Dec 13, 2012)

Ow. Good question. I hope so, but can't remember if I forgot it.

Is there a way to set it after creating the disks?


----------



## bbzz (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't see how since you are creating new metadata for a disk.


----------



## underscore (Dec 13, 2012)

That was the solution! Wow, can't believe I forgot that!

I used [CMD="geli load"][/CMD] and [CMD="geli configure -b"][/CMD] while booting from the installation media. Now it works like a charm.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## underscore (Dec 13, 2012)

meant to say "I used geli load and geli configure -b"...


----------



## bbzz (Dec 13, 2012)

Cool. Didn't know you can switch -b when already initialized.


----------

